# Unlimited Location length



## notmeanymore (Mar 20, 2012)

Apparently our location in our profiles doesn't have a character limit, so someone could have lines and lines of text as their location.

Not to point fingers but


Spoiler



*point*


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah I noticed this too, I keep meaning to bring this to (@[member='Costello']) 's attention but it always slips my mind.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 20, 2012)

Awe but long locations make for great EoF topics.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 20, 2012)

It's not really bothering you that much.

I think it should be allowed to stay.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 20, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> It's not really bothering you that much.
> 
> I think it should be allowed to stay.



Likewise.  Unless it starts causing server performance issues or causing problems for some users, I (personally) think it ought to stay as a funny little quirk.  I think something like Zantigo's should be roughly the length that's _not frowned upon_.  I think anything majorly above that should be means for action though.

My silly  2 cents.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 20, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> It's not really bothering you that much.
> 
> I think it should be allowed to stay.



It bothers me and that alone is reason enough for it to be changed.

Anyone else's viewpoint on this matter is irrelevant.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 20, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > It's not really bothering you that much.
> ...


p1ng scares me guys.


----------



## prowler (Mar 20, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > It's not really bothering you that much.
> ...


his location was bigger than the 150px limit on sigs

how is that not annoying it makes pages look ugly and i couldn't take him seriously at all


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 20, 2012)

prowler said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> ...



Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location: Location:


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, I was gonna post the same thing. It is very annoying and looks really... odd... as it stretches the post longer than the actual content.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 20, 2012)

Not bothering anybody? I disagree. This doesn't bother anybody just like a giant glaring spotlight shining into your living room from your neighbors yard doesn't bother anybody.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 20, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> On second thoughts; we should all exploit this just to show how annoying it is in order to get it changed.


No you should not.

I'm already aware of it, just need some spare time to change it 

Edit: actually, it seems there's a setting for it, easy fix


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 20, 2012)

WOW Point taken, Wizerak. That's fucking annoying. Fix it.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 20, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > On second thoughts; we should all exploit this just to show how annoying it is in order to get it changed.
> ...



Thanks. 
Though you'll still have to inform people who had it long before you changed it - for it doesn't cut it off automatically, it just stops people entering long locations in the future.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 20, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Yeah, I was gonna post the same thing. It is very annoying and looks really... odd... as it stretches the post longer than the actual content.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 20, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I was gonna post the same thing. It is very annoying and looks really... odd... as it stretches the post longer than the actual content.


----------



## Janthran (Mar 21, 2012)

Spoiler










Umm


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 21, 2012)

That means its fixed. Huzzah!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 21, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Unfortunately it's gone now  If I hadn't tested to see if it had been fixed I could have kept it.


What'd it say?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank goodness that was annoying.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 20, 2012)

Apparently our location in our profiles doesn't have a character limit, so someone could have lines and lines of text as their location.

Not to point fingers but


Spoiler



*point*


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 21, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately it's gone now  If I hadn't tested to see if it had been fixed I could have kept it.
> ...


Something along the lines of:

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Nullam nec tellus vitae ante volutpat tincidunt id ac metus. Sed ut turpis id lorem feugiat bibendum. Cras id enim eu ligula porta interdum at et velit. Aenean ac libero tellus. Ut pellentesque congue placerat. Donec euismod ipsum et metus bibendum semper. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Pellentesque venenatis urna imperdiet orci accumsan cursus. Vestibulum aliquet hendrerit ipsum. Praesent fermentum libero sed eros sagittis fermentum. Curabitur ullamcorper sem id magna volutpat at porttitor arcu porta. Donec mattis augue sit amet neque eleifend lacinia. Fusce lacinia lorem vel ligula condimentum ut molestie nunc gravida. Suspendisse nec mauris eu lectus mattis imperdiet at nec tortor. Quisque eu enim at nulla auctor mattis feugiat in mauris.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ah, the filler text; I'd've got it from "Lorem ipsum".


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 21, 2012)

Right but the full thing was needed to understand that he had so much text that his location was 3x longer than his post.


----------



## Janthran (Mar 22, 2012)

So yeah everyone "liked" the guy who said it was fixed by information from my post but nobody liked my post?
#butthurt


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 22, 2012)

Janthran said:


> So yeah everyone "liked" the guy who said it was fixed by information from my post but nobody liked my post?
> #butthurt


I think [member='The Catboy'] just likes me more.


----------



## Janthran (Mar 22, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > So yeah everyone "liked" the guy who said it was fixed by information from my post but nobody liked my post?
> ...


----------

